# Corsair H115i Abdeckung abnehmen



## SkillingX (14. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

da es die 115i Wasserkühlung nur mit einem schwarzen design gibt, möchte ich bei der Corsair Abdeckung, die silber ist auf weiß umlackieren. Nun zur Frage: Wie kann ich die Abdeckung abnehmen und wie ist es mit dem Wasser? Tritt es dann aus? 

Siehe Foto


----------



## sinchilla (14. September 2019)

Gibt einige Videos zu Demontage älterer Modelle im Netz. Ich denke nicht das dort Wasser kommt, ist ja nur ne Zierblende, aber daran rumpfuschen würde ich nicht, es sei denn du legst keinen Wert auf deine 5 jährige Garantie...

...nimm einfach weißes Isolierband, das ist rückstandslos entfernbar


----------

